
Tesla driver banned for M1 autopilot seat-switch - drsim
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-43934504
======
thatswrong0
The unlucky one who got caught? I can’t really imagine there being more than
one or two people with a Tesla with enough screws loose to actually attempt
this..

~~~
ams6110
Have you heard the expression "hold my beer and watch this"

People do really stupid stuff all the time.

------
aphextron
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16948003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16948003)

~~~
greenyoda
True, but this article is the original source, and the previously submitted
one had a few errors in it (as noted in the comments).

------
IronWolve
This is why we cant have nice things.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Where "this" in {idiots driving, idiots marketing lane assistance as
autonomous driving}. Don't worry, the SDV Therac moment is still ahead.

------
horsecaptin
Seems appropriate since he doesn't like to drive anyway.

